# Is the copper Lens Light micro rare?



## chad allred (Jan 25, 2013)

I recently got a copper micro in trade...is it a rare one? I can't find any info on it.value? Any help would be appreciated!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkid1911 (Feb 2, 2013)

Somewhat, but only due to supply and demand....this one from the initial run of smooth copper.


----------



## jorn (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice light. love aaa lights, but this one has slipped under my radar. Havent seen it before. 
If post 4 from this thread is correct, then it's worth quite alot. (475-699$) The smooth version is the cheapest, so i guess it's 475$ 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?347646-TAD-Gear-LensLight-Micro-Ti-TAD-Edition

Just ordered a smooth alu version, you dident have to teese me with lots of pictures of that copper beauty:hairpull:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Feb 3, 2013)

I ordered the Micro Titanium havent seen it in copper nice light.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 26, 2013)

http://lens-light.com/store/products/LL-MICRO-Cu-[high-polish].html


----------

